# BBQ Sting Ray



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tbl vegetable oil
4 large tomatoes peeled and chopped
1 large onion chopped
3 garlic cloves minced
1/4 cup molasses or dark brown sugar
1 tbl worcestershire sauce
1 tbl minced or grated ginger
1 tsp tabasco sauce or dried red pepper flakes
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
2 lbs skinless stingray wings

Heat the oil in a large skillet, add tomatoes, onion, and garlic and cook over medium heat, stirring occassionally until the onions are translucent about 5 mins. Add the molasses, worcestershire sauce, ginger, tabasco sauce and lower the heat to low and cook uncovered until the vegetables are thoroughly softened and the sauce is thick about 30-40 mins. Removed from heat and stir in lemon juice and let cool.

Just before serving, cut away membrane from the stingray wings. Preheat the grill or broiler. Brush the wings on booth sides with the cooled sauce and let sit while grill heats up. Lightly oil the top of the grill and place wings on grill. Cook until lightly browned and somewhat firm 3-4 mins. Brush the top with more sauce and turn over and cook another 4 mins. Serve.


----------

